# www.half.com and feedback question?



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks to everyone and some great advice, I have posted and sold several books on this website. I have a question though, I wrap books well, enclose the packing slip with feedback section highlighted, ship within two days, post shipping notices and provide free USPS tracking for books over a certain amount. I also follow up after I believe the books have arrived to make sure purchase was received.

How do you get people to leave feedback?? This has been like pulling teeth!!! Any suggestions? And when do you leave feedback for the buyer??? I have been leaving it as soon as the transaction is done on my part but wonder if that leaves no incentive for the buyer to leave any feedback?

Sorry for all the questions, but I have made quite a few transactions and have very little feedback to show for it.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

A few years back I was selling books on half.com. Back then, when I first began selling, I always left good feedback after the transaction was completed. I found that as time passed less and less of the buyers left feedback. I stopped giving them good feedback unless they left it for me.

I hand wrote on the packing slip "Please leave me good feedback. Thanks!". If they didn't give me feedback I gave them none.

I believe that when you give them good feedback right away some of them become lax and don't worry about it. If they know they won't get feedback unless they give it they're more likely to take the few minutes to leave feedback for you.

By the way, don't be sorry for all the questions. That's one of the ways we learn.


----------

